# How to join the (new) TTOC



## nutts

Russell has folded / will be folding the old TTOC. For one reason or another the membership database cannot will not be transferred to the new club. In order to progress membership, we need people to register their interest. We will VERY shortly be posting details on how to join on-line (including payment).

To register your interest, please send visit http://www.ttoc.co.uk. Complete the "register your interest" form and will get a reply. Complete as many details, as you feel comfortable with, but please include enough so we can at least contact you! Once we have the on-line subscription live, we will contact you to let you know.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Neil

Mark,

We did this a while back, presumably we don't have to do it again?

I assume this thread is for people that DIDN'T do this previously?

Thanks, Neil.


----------



## nutts

Neil this is true. It is PRIMARILY for those people who are new to the forum. OR those who haven't yet registered their interest.


----------



## Guest

Just sent my request off. ;D

thx.

Ian.


----------



## nutts

you have email 



> Just sent my request off. Â ;D
> 
> thx.
> 
> Ian.


----------



## 55JWB

Mark,

Not sure If I have actually done this bit yet?? I've done it today just in case, sorry if I've done it twice or it was not required..

Thanks

Jason


----------



## nutts

Yes Jason, you've done it twice... ;D ;D I saw your confirmation come through earlier and wondered at the time why you done it again.

No problem ;D ;D ;D

For eveyone else's benefit, we are about a week away from the first version of the site going live to enable subscriptions to be paid and merchandise to be bought on-line. So expect an email VERY shortly.....


----------



## gcp

> For eveyone else's benefit, we are about a week away from the first version of the site going live to enable subscriptions to be paid and merchandise to be bought on-line. So expect an email VERY shortly.....




Any news on this Mark ?


----------



## nutts

[sigh]
"I wish I had more news", he said, trying to remain positive
[/sigh]

The truth is, EVERYTHING is hinging on the site going live...

The magazine is almost ready, but we will NOT progress with it, untill we have enough members subscriptions in the bank to continue! The merchandise is almost sorted and we have tested the merchandise and subscription pages on the TTOC development server. All methods of payment are up and running. The bank account now has a few pence in, from the committee testing the payment methods. We have some amendments to do to the subscription and merchandise pages to enable it to run smoothly and then do a little more data testing. Our critical resource in ALL this is Shash. And unfortunately, Shash is MEGA busy and can't get to the issues at the moment. When he does, then we can finish off the data tests and go-live.

It REALLY is frustrating, but I can tell you it WILL be worth it in the end.


----------



## Emmy

Just thought I'd chime in here 

Things are now moving along quite quickly, and we hope to have the complete payment processing system completed in a matter of days. I have been extremely busy, but have now prioritised the site, and am working to get a live site as soon as possible.

Sorry for the delays everyone, and we will keep you updated!

Thanks!

Shash.


----------



## snaxo

Well done Shash - I see you posted at 3.30am so you must be pretty bleary eye'd!

Damian


----------



## nutts

I think Shash must have been bitten by a vampire bat or something, 'cos at the moment he wakes early evening, works thru the night and goes to bed at 5am : :

anyway I've been testing the site for a couple of days and as Shash sais, we are close to go-live. Once Shash has completed the payment processing, we can data test the process and then...... GO-LIVE ;D


----------



## baker

I am itching to hand over my membership fee, hurry!!

Will there be membership numbers? Will there be a race to see who gets the low numbers?

Hurry!


----------



## nutts

Yes there are membership numbers on the membership cards. ;D They will start from "00001".

We did actually think of duplicating the DVLA and holding some "cherished" numbers back ;D

ie

00225
00007
00180
10000
99999
50000
and 1 thru 10

and then asking an extra 10 to choose a number of your choice, but we decided that people wouldn't want to.

oh and 00001 has already gone : Well someone had to test the system worked 8) 8)


----------



## davidg

I think those people that have contributed time and FUND'S Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£ to the new club should have the first membership numbers


----------



## nutts

Strange you should say that David! When we go-live we will do so with a few owners initially in a controlled environment.... ;D


----------



## scoTTy

I agree. The first Â£1 in the kitty was mine. ;D


----------



## nutts

Too late ;D Maybe you'll be able to get a low number in the 10's though, but you'll have to be quick, once we open the gates.....

PS I won't tell anyone else to be quick though : :



> I agree. The first Â£1 in the kitty was mine. Â ;D


----------



## davidg

I agree the first Â£100 + in the kitty, i think ! was mine so there


----------



## nutts

Well actually it wasn't 8) The first Â£185 was transferred in by someone else as part of the payment testing.... it was the first cash to hit the account ;D ;D But I DO think you might have been second 



> I agree the first Â£100 + in the kitty, i think ! was mine so there


----------



## hutters

> I agree. The first Â£1 in the kitty was mine. Â ;D


And I still have it sitting in the petty cash tin


----------



## davidg

OK if i was second Â  Â can i have second choice . [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## baker

I mentioned it first so I should get first choice! ;D


----------



## nutts

I keep on telling you, number 1 has gone ;D

You can get another low number, purely in order of subscription though.  ;D

Scotty

Did you get a receipt for that Â£1 from Graeme? :


----------



## scoTTy

No but I did have a room full of witnesses when you announced it at the EGM!


----------



## nutts

Don't think it was minuted....  and there were a few attendees that were pretty anal about minutes that day : : ;D


----------



## nutts

Can I just assure everyone that this is a jokey thread and membership numbers will ALL be issued on a first come first served basis. Those that apply for membership first will get the lowest numbers. There will be NO choosing of "cherished" numbers......


----------



## Gworks

Hey Nutts. Just filled in the online form and will send the money via transfer to the bank account suggested. How long will it take for me to receive the welcome pack? Cheers, G 8)


----------



## jrv

I sent my application of (as a new member) around the 24th Jan, does this mean I will I added to the new database?
I haven't heard anything back from TTOC yet, how long does an application usually take to process?

Regards
JRV


----------



## nutts

Malcolm will be sending ALL outstanding membership packs out prob Monday at the latest!!


----------



## Guest

I have an octavia which forms 60% of a TT can i join your owners club?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

Where on earth did you get that figure of 60% :


----------



## harco

It's probably just me but when I submit the application form I get a message saying "Bad referrer - Access denied". Is there some obvious solution to this that you know of or should I just send it off my snail mail?


----------



## TT_MART_MK3

Cant find how to join.
can you direct me to where I
pay and get a membership? Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

TT_MART_MK3 said:


> Cant find how to join.
> can you direct me to where I
> pay and get a membership? Thanks


Hi, The TTOC & the TTF are two seperate clubs/forum, this is the TTF & there is no joining fee.
If you want faster access to the TTF Market Place & PMs click the link for info,
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241

If you wish to join the TTOC which now has no connection with the TTF click link.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ro ... ry&path=70 
Hoggy.


----------

